# Opinions on Mannhaft German Shepherds



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My brother is searching for a GSD and he mentioned Mannhaft German Shepherds in Cheyenne WY.......curious as to any info you fine people can provide. By no means has he made any commitments .....rather just starting the process.


He lives up in mountains outside of Denver, CO.......has a large spread complete with horses.


Any other breeders in that region which would get your thumbs up would be appreciated.


I recently asked him what line of GSD he is interested in ......and he is doing his homework now. 



He's had a few dogs and a couple of ASL GSDs years ago.....with his dedication to "projects"....I could see him handling a more "spirited" GSD.......but I'll wait and see what he wants of course.


Thank you in advance for any info you can provide.




SuperG


----------



## MOJO9913 (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't know anything about them but will say its frustrating when breeders don't have websites. I don't think Facebook should count as some people don't have Facebook and getting info other than pictures and the limited info posts can have can be difficult. Just my .02
Their dogs look good, though from what I can see on FB


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

MOJO9913 said:


> I don't know anything about them but will say its frustrating when breeders don't have websites. I don't think Facebook should count as some people don't have Facebook and getting info other than pictures and the limited info posts can have can be difficult. Just my .02
> Their dogs look good, though from what I can see on FB



Ya nailed that one......


I looked at a few of the "Mannhaft" pedigrees but I'm not that smart deciphering those as well.......for all I know....might not even be the same breeder's dogs or bloodline.....beats me.




SuperG


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

von der Traumwolfen will be having a litter upcoming from her imported female...breeding to be done in a week or so.

Home

She is about 5 hours from Denver....

Your brother's place sounds wonderful!!! I want to go visit!


Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

MOJO9913 said:


> I don't know anything about them but will say its frustrating when breeders don't have websites. I don't think Facebook should count as some people don't have Facebook and getting info other than pictures and the limited info posts can have can be difficult.


Breeder pages on FB tend to be public, so even if you don't have a FB account and aren't interested in signing up for one you should be able to view the content. And of all the pages I've seen, there is at least an email address where you can contact them for more info. If you have the Messenger app on your phone you may be able to get ahold of them that way too, now that Messenger operates independently of FB. Not sure about that, since I am on FB.


----------



## Mannhaftgsd (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi super G I own mannhaft German shepherds in Cheyenne. If you have any questions or would like to come visit your more than welcome to call or come out. We have west German showline we show breed and train .weve been involved with German shepherds for over 30 years now. We dont always have puppies available but we do have high quality dogs. My website should be up soon we took it down for maintenance. We are always happy to help someone find their perfect companion even if it's not one of ours and we glad refer other good breeders or help import
We have PSAClub meetings on Wednesday evenings also if your interested.
Thank you
Tiffany (mannhaft German shepherds)


----------



## SarahBie (Jan 17, 2020)

I have either been apart of or personally bought 4 GSD from Tiffany/Mannhaft German Shepard’s. I can testify that all of these pups have been high quality from looks to temperament but as most GSD owners know, they need exercise and participation in the pack (as in family). I CONSTANTLY get compliments on how my dogs look and act because they are the real deal! From what I have experienced with Mannhaft is that this is a hobby and they do not jeopardize their litters, mommas or dads to make money. Also, they have put in an extensive amount of time progressing their education on puppy’s of the GSD breed and expose, work with and perform certain things/activities with their littles that some breeders don’t. These are quality doggos so don't pass up the opportunity to raise a REAL GSD from an outstanding breeder.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

@ SuperG did your brother get a pup already? Who'd he go with?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

tim_s_adams said:


> @ SuperG did your brother get a pup already? Who'd he go with?


 Mannhaft....a cross WGSL/WL.....WL phenotype


SuperG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

SarahBie said:


> Also, people who have websites may be great breeders and all but they obviously are producing a ton of pups and it’s their main source of income.


LOL This is just simply not true. People can have websites without being a puppy mill. 

I think that you can leave a review without trashing other breeders and insulting other dogs.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

SarahBie said:


> a REAL GSD


I don't hear this all that often......but when I do....I drink a Dos Equis....anyway....I'm curious as to your definition of a " a real GSD".......

Thanks,

SuperG


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

SarahBie said:


> I have either been apart of or personally bought 4 GSD from Tiffany/Mannhaft German Shepard’s. I can testify that all of these pups have been high quality from looks to temperament but as most GSD owners know, they need exercise and participation in the pack (as in family). I CONSTANTLY get compliments on how my dogs look and act because they are the real deal! Also, people who have websites may be great breeders and all but they obviously are producing a ton of pups and it’s their main source of income. From what I have experienced with Mannhaft is that this is a hobby and they do not jeopardize their litters, mommas or dads to make money. Also, they have put in an extensive amount of time progressing their education on puppy’s of the GSD breed and expose, work with and perform certain things/activities with their littles that some breeders don’t. In fact, my father got a lab from a prominent Vet and comparing both of the kennels and environment of the pups it was hands down in favor of Mannhaft. These are quality doggos and if you pass up the opportunity to raise a REAL GSD from an outstanding breeder then that’s on you.


That's ridiculous. Of course dogs on websites can be real GSDs, and most are! If you want proof, I can find you bunches of websites with amazingly built dogs trained to the tops that have great pedigrees. And it is perfectly fine if that is the main income of the breeder. I mean, wouldn't you consider it good to put your life and heart into getting good dogs? 

Just because you have a website doesn't mean you are trash in the GSD world. IN fact, many breeders just breed their dogs for the fun of it, not for the income. The breeder we got our dog from actually was LOSING money by breeding his dogs, or making only a very limited amount. He wasn't doing for the income, I assure you of that. 

By the way, here's the website for the breeder you got your dog from: Home | mannhaftgsd


----------

